# Dịch vụ bán, lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa tất cả công suất giá rẻ nhất



## lanthanhhaichau (6/5/22)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa *là một trong những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng có mặt trên thị trường Việt Nam từ khá sớm. Nếu bạn đang cần mua dòng điều hòa này nhưng vẫn còn đang boăn khoăn khoăn "Điều hòa tủ đứng Nagakawa có tốt không? Chất lượng ra sao? Có nên mua sản phẩm này không? Chọn công suất nào là phù hợp cho không gian?"
→ Để giúp quý khách trả lời những câu hỏi này, hãy đọc bài viết sau của Thanh Hải Châu, hi vọng sẽ giúp quý khách có thêm sự lựa chọn cho mình!








*- Nguồn gốc xuất xứ : Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa *là sản phẩm thuộc tập đoàn Nagakawa của Nhật Bản. Đây là tập đoàn lớn chuyên sản xuất máy lạnh, quạt điện, nồi cơm điện, máy xay,.... Năm 2002, điều hòa Nagakawa chính thức du nhập vào thị trường Việt Nam, trở thành thương hiệu uy tín tại Việt Nam, đặc biệt là dòng điều hòa Nagakawa, được lắp ráp tại Việt Nam với trang thiết bị, hệ thống máy móc dây chuyền hiện đại, chuẩn quốc tế theo công nghệ Nhật Bản tiên tiến. Chính vì thế người tiêu dùng Việt Nam được sử dụng một dòng điều hòa chất lượng trong khi mức giá lại khá ổn.






*- Thiết kế :* *điều hòa tủ đứng Nagakawa *sở hữu thiết kế vô cùng hiện đại với những đường nét tinh tế, kiểu dáng trang nhã kết hợp Gam màu lạnh mang lại vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho không gian phòng bạn sử dụng.

*-* *Tấm lọc kháng khuẩn :* của *Điều hòa Tủ đứng Nagakawa *là lớp bảo vệ ngoài cùng, bắt giữ và loại bỏ những bụi thô, bụi kích thước lớn hơn 10mm tiềm ẩn trong không khí. Hệ thống vận hành êm ái, độ ồn dao động từ 44 - 63db(A) (tùy công suất).

*-* *Hoạt động bền bỉ tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ :* Sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến của Nhật Bản, cùng với việc sử dụng các linh kiện đạt tiêu chuẩn cao nhất để làm nên sản phẩm máy điều hòa không khí siêu bền và siêu tiết kiệm điện năng.

*-* *Chế độ phá băng :* Khi dàn bị đóng băng, cảm biến sẽ báo về điều khiển trung tâm để bật chế độ tự động phá băng, tránh hỏng hóc linh kiện.

*- Phát hiện rò rỉ ga :* Tự động báo lỗi rò rỉ ga, tránh tình trạng máy hoạt động thiếu ga, gây ảnh hưởng tới khả năng hoạt động và tuổi thọ của máy.

*- Dễ dàng sử dụng : *Nếu như hầu hết các dòng máy điều hòa nội địa Nhật, hoặc nhập khẩu khác với remote điều khiển bằng tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật khiến người dùng khó khăn trong việc sử dụng thì remote điều khiển từ xa* điều hòa tủ đứng Nagakawa* được Việt hóa chính vì thế bất cứ ai cũng có thể dễ dàng sử dụng và điều chỉnh nhiệt độ.

*- Dễ dàng lắp đặt, tính thẩm mỹ cao : *Không giống như những máy lạnh treo tường phải lắp đặt phức tạp và tốn nhiều thời gian, chi phí, *máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa* lắp đặt dễ dàng, tính thẩm mỹ cao do đường ống có thể giấu kín, để thấp dưới sàn nhà khi nối với dàn nóng đặt phía ngoài.

*- Giá thành : *nhìn chung mức giá này so với các dòng *máy lạnh tủ đứng* khác trên thị trường thì vẫn ở mức giá rẻ và phù hợp với túi tiền của người tiêu dùng.

*NP-C28DHS *3HP - 28000BTU = *17,800,000 đ
NP-C28DH+ *3HP - 28000BTU =* 19,800,000 đ*
*NP-C50DHS *5.5HP - 50000BTU = *25,900,000 đ*
*NP-C50DH+* 5HP - 50000BTU =* 30,500,000 đ*
*NP–C100DL *10HP - 10000BTU = *60.000.000 đ*
*NIP-C100R1M15* 10HP - 10000BTU =* LH 0911260247 (Mr Luân)*



✤ *Thanh Hải Châu cam kết :*
✓ Giá tốt nhất thị trường
✓ Sản phẩm 100% chính hãng Nagakawa
✓ Dịch vụ chăm sóc, hậu mãi chu đáo
✓ Sản phẩm 100% mới nguyên đai nguyên kiện
✓ Đơn giá đã bao gồm VAT & chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt. Có thể thay đổi vào từng thời điểm và số lượng mua hàng (mua càng nhiều càng rẻ).


► Qúy khách có thể tham khảo các dòng khác để so sánh giá tại *ĐÂY*










*+++ Tham khảo công trình:* *Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà xưởng tại Long Khánh - Đồng Nai*



*- Thông tin hỗ trợ và tư vấn mua hàng :*

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*
• Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*



*Nguồn tin: **https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/danh-gia-chat-luong-may-lanh-dieu-hoa-tu-dung-nagakawa*


----------

